# ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???



## FISHHARD (20. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte letzten Sonntag ein Hegefischen und konnte einige schöne Fische erbeuten.Darunter auch der im Bild abgelichtete stattliche Fisch der meiner Meinung nach zu 100 % ein Rotauge war.
Nun kam es dann beim Wiegen zur Diskussion|krach:,da einige Spezi´s mir erzählen wollten es seihe eindeutig ein Aland.

Ich erwiederte das ich in meinen 30 Jahren die ich schon am Angeln sei,selbst schon hunderte von Alanden erbeuten konnte und wüßte selbst wie die aussehen.(Und zwar ganz anders von Form und Farbe und Merkmalen)|kopfkrat

Meiner Meinung ist dieser Fisch nichtmal einem Aland sehr ähnlich und dann mache ich es zusätzlich selbstverständlich an einer ganzen Menge Merkmalen fest.

Keine typisch für Alande dunkle Flossen sondern hell orange.
Ein dem Rotauge typisches " oranges " Auge.
Und die Maulform inklusive Kopfform.
Große Schuppen

Das die Körperform etwas bulliger wird ist auch bei kapitalen Rotaugen meistens so und nicht nur bei Alanden.

Deshalb dachte ich nun ich frage noch einmal unsere Gemeinschaft hier. Desto mehr Leute abstimmen desto eindeutiger wird die Aussage...würde mich also sehr über jede freuen.

http://img814.*ih.us/img814/2796/img0852q.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us



Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Da ist noch nicht einmal Ansatzweise ein Aland zu erkennen,ein typisch altes Rotauge. Kann sein das dein "Experte" nur die jüngeren kennt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Auch wenn man bei Fischbestimmungen an Hand von Bildern
schnell daneben liegen kann, für mich ein kapitales 
Rotauge. :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Eindeutig - ein Plötz!#6

Man kann aber auch Rotauge sagen.....:m


----------



## Justsu (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Sehe ich genauso, keine Ahnung wo dieser Fisch etwas mit einem Aland zu tun haben sollte...

Petri zum schönen Fisch übrigens noch!


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juni 2012)

Ich kaufe ein "Ö" und löse: Rotauge, auch Plötz genannt.  Da ist doch auch eigentlich nichts zweifelhaftes dran, außer vielleicht für einige die Größe und selbst die ist doch noch wirklich im Rahmen...^^


----------



## Siever (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Ist das eine fiese Sitaution, wenn man sich 100%ig sicher ist und ein paar Dummschwätzer sich zusammen tun und dummes Zeug behaupten... . Wenn du 30 Jahre Erfahrung hast, solltest du dir ruhig selbst vertrauen können. Selbst meine Freundin mit NullAhnung hätte erkannt, dass das ein Rotauge ist... .


----------



## Franky (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Bei sowas hilft nur eins: nächstes Mal ne Dose "Hering in Tomatensoße" zum Wiegen mitbringen und behaupten, das die Burschen einen extrem geilen Drill liefern... :q


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

  Danke Franky, u made my day  ;-)

schöne Plötze im übrigen, Alande in der Größe sehen sowas von anders aus. Naja, immer die neidischen besserwisser.

LG Anderl


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Sieht für mich nach einem Rotauge aus, wobei selbst wenn nicht, dann wäre es vermutlich der berüchtigte Hybrid der immer ins Spiel kommt wenn man es nicht genau weiß. 
Reinrassiger Aland, danach sieht der nun wirklich nicht aus.


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Ja, ja... die Rotlande und die Alaugen haben schon viele Rekorde gebrochen, aber der Fisch ist sowas von Rotauge!


----------



## FISHHARD (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Na dann ist ja alles gut...dachte schon ich spinne...Da lag ich also doch richtig.Hätte mich auch echt umgehauen wenn das ein Aland hätte sein sollen.

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle die schnell und so zahlreich zur Auflösung beigetragen haben...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## moe*deluxe (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Eindeutig Rotauge, habe es jetzt zum ersten Mal gesehen, das läuft!!!


----------



## Huckel (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Schöner Barsch! Petri!!!


----------



## manuelschueler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

rotauge und wenn was anderes behaupten es gibt auch ein blauauge und wenn sie das nicht glauben wollen sagste einfach kann ich euch zeigen ^^ swchaut morgen mal in den spiegel lol ^^


----------



## Affe (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*



Huckel schrieb:


> Schöner Barsch! Petri!!!






:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## manu89 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

sieht meiner meinung aus wie nen kapitales rotauge


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*



> Nun kam es dann beim Wiegen zur Diskussion,da einige Spezi´s mir erzählen wollten es seihe eindeutig ein Aland


Waren das rumstehende Kollegen oder die fürs Wiegen Verantwortlichen?

Davon ab:
Rotauge natürlich....


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Nur mal rein interessehalber:
Die Typen, die diese Plötze für 'nen Aland gehalten haben, hatten doch wahrscheinlich auch alle 'nen Angelschein und daher irgendwann mal die von einigen hier im Board für so wichtig und notwendig gehaltene Prüfung abgelegt, oder???:m
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## FISHHARD (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

@ Thomas9904

Es waren die für´s Wiegen Verantwortlichen...und eigentlich vom Fach dachte ich...aber da sieht man ja wieder mal..Nobody is perfekt...

Gruß


----------



## FISHHARD (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

@ Honeyball

Selbstverständlich sind davon alle schon alle längst in Besitz aller notwendigen Papiere..

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Dunraven (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Längst?
Also Prüfung schon so lange her das viel vom gelernten vergessen wurde  und nur noch Teilwissen und das aus der Praxis vorhanden sind?
Das würde dann ja andeuten das man die Prüfung besser mal alle paar  Jahre auffrischen müsste, Quasi in der Art alle 5 Jahre wieder mal.Es zeigt dann wohl auch das nur durch die Praxis einiges in Vergessenheit gerät und das ein learning bei fishing nicht der richtige Weg sein kann, wenn schon solch eindeutige Sachen verwechselt werden. Wie ist das dann mit seltenen und geschützten Arten? :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Man sieht, man kann sowas auslegen wie es einem gerade passt. :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> @ Thomas9904
> 
> Es waren die für´s Wiegen Verantwortlichen...und eigentlich vom Fach dachte ich...aber da sieht man ja wieder mal..Nobody is perfekt...
> 
> Gruß



Kein Kommentar.....................


----------



## Backfire (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Huhu |wavey:,

ich habe vor 36 Jahren das erste Mal eine Rute in der Hand gehabt (1976 Hvide Sande), ich habe 1981 meine Prüfung gemacht.
Ich habe letztes Jahr diesen Fisch gefangen,





und nur nach dem Rückenflossenansatz geschaut. Hab mir gedacht, "ok, der liegt nicht auf einer Linie, das ist kein Rotauge, das ist ne Rotfeder".
Ich hatte das Bild geposted, und man sagte mir, "deine Rotfeder ist ein Aland".
Man kann immer mal falsch liegen. Ich kannte zwar die Art "Aland", aber ich hatte in dem Moment den Aland aus meiner "Fischerkennung" komplett ausgeblendet.
Sowas kann passieren, sollte aber nicht bei mehreren "Sachverständigen" gleichzeitig vorkommen.

mfg
Backi


----------



## esox1000 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

@Backfire

hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis, letztes Jahr beim Barbenansitz am Rheinstrom ging mir dieser Brocken an den Haken.





Anfangs war ich fest davon überzeugt das Weltrekord Rotauge gefangen zu haben, bis mich Angelkollegen aufklärten das es sich hierbei auch um einen Aland handelte, welches mit 55cm aber auch für diese Spezie kapital ausfiel.
Also es geht auch mal anderherum.

Gruß esox


----------



## FISHHARD (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

@esox1000

*DAS* ist ein 100%tiger typischer Aland wie er im Buche steht !

Petri zum schönen Fisch von mir.

@ Backfire

Dieser Fisch sieht für mich eher wie ein Hybride aus 
(vieleicht Güster/Aland)

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Passt hier irgendwie dazu, obwohl die Artenbestimmung in dem Fall positiv und erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist.

Normalerweise findet man bei solchen Themen früher oder später den Beitrag:

*"Ein Hybride, eine Mischung aus...!"*

Das ist *Frauensprache* (ich sag was, meine aber ganz was anderes) allererster Güte.  Im Klartext heißt das:

*"Ich hab so gut wie keinen Plan von Artenbestimmung, muss aber unbedingt meinen Senf dazu geben!"*


----------



## FISHHARD (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

...das ist das mit dem Senf dazu geben...
(Artenbestimmung des Menschen) IoI

Ach ja...Hybriden sind übrigens keine Fabelwesen..

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*



Backfire schrieb:


> Man kann immer mal falsch liegen. Ich kannte zwar die Art "Aland", aber ich hatte in dem Moment den Aland aus meiner "Fischerkennung" komplett ausgeblendet.
> Sowas kann passieren, sollte aber nicht bei mehreren "Sachverständigen" gleichzeitig vorkommen.
> 
> mfg
> Backi



Definiere "Sachverständige".
Also ich habe schon oft gewogen und mir dann irgend wen aus meinem Sektor als Hilfe dazu geholt. Da ich jetzt meist Angeln organisiere, organisiere ich jetzt oft Leute zum wiegen. 3 Sektoren, jeder Sektor mind. 2 Mann = mind. 6 Leute. Gut geeignet sind Jugendliche aus der Jugendgruppe als zweiter "Mann", und als ersten findet man meist irgendein Mitglied, Raubfischangler sind gut geeignet, die fischen dann eh nur so nebenbei mit oder gar nicht. Warum sollten Leute die wiegen denn "Sachverständige" sein? Die müssen die Waage ablesen und evt. mal messen ob der Fisch Maß hat. Dann müssen sie noch schreiben können, naja einer davon. :q

Auf einem Gewässerwartelehrgang hat man auch keinen großen Bereich Bestimmungslehre, also sind selbst diese "Sachverständigen" nicht unbedingt fit in Bestimmungen. Für sowas gibt es im Zweifel ja auch Bücher. Ich habe für die Prüfung auch viele Merkmale lernen müssen, aber die meisten brauchte ich nie. Wo gibt es schon Barben, Döbel, Nasen, Lachse, ect.? Die bekommt man am Wasser doch eh nicht zu Gesicht, wie soll man da denn Fit sein? Ein Döbel ist halt ein Aland, denn die gibt es hier. Von Döbelfängen habe ich nie etwas gehört. Daher würden 95% der Angler hier keinen großen Blick auf einen Döbel drauf werfen, denn ein Fisch der hier so aussieht muss ein Aland sein, Döbel gibt es hier doch nicht, warum also genauer nachsehen?

Ok Rotaugen sind nun echt fast überall verbreitet, und wenn es so eindeutig aussieht, dann sollte man keinen Fehler machen. Aber ich wollte halt mal darauf aufmerksam machen das das Leute die Wiegen nicht gleich "Sachverständige" sein müssen. Und das man meist die Fische kennt die man gewohnt ist, aber selbst "Sachverständige" haben Arten mit denen sie fast nichts zu schaffen haben, und wo sie dann, mangels Praxis, eben auch keine Ahnung haben.  Aber ich betone es nochmal das ich den Fall hier nicht verstehe. Aland ist doch normal seltener als Rotauge. Hätten sie aus einem Aland ein Rotauge gemacht, ok, aber aus einem so häufigen Fisch einen Aland, das wundern dann schon. Nur evt. sind die Alande da halt häufiger und Rotaugen eben selten. Wer weiß.


----------



## FISHHARD (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Moin zusammen....Gestern hatte ich ein Tandem und die Gelegenheit die Verantwortlichen kurz auf den Irrtum hinzuweisen. Leider konnte ich selbst mit den Hinweis auf die eindeutige Klärung hier im Board mittels Fangfoto und zahlreicher eindeutiger Mithilfe dort nicht überzeugen,sondern man blieb be der Aussage das es sich um einen Aland handelte und die User im Board meist eh keine Ahnung hätten und das es ja auch völlig egal sei.

Tja wa soll ma dem noch hinzufügen...#q
Ich persönlich finde es immer einfach nur traurig wenn Menschen nicht auch mal einen Fehler zugeben können und sich so geben müssen...
Es ist doch keine Schande,sondern einfach nur Menschlich auch mal einen Fehler zugestehen zu können.

In diesem Sinne...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## GandRalf (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Moin auch,

Hat denn die Bestimmung irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Wertung des Fisches gehabt?#c

Wenn nicht: Genieße und schweige...#6


----------



## FISHHARD (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Klar werd ich nun auch...aber ich dachte zuerst man könne einfach darüber sprechen und gut..dem war aber nicht wirklich so..

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Dietex (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*

Es wurde eine korrekte Frage gestellt und warum wird eigentlich so eine Schärfe in das Thema gebracht???
Der Kollege stand nicht nur an der Waage er hat das ganze Angeln auch ermöglicht in seiner Freizeit. Er ist ein hervorragender Sportsfreund und ein noch besserer Angler, der die meisten Klug*******r locker in die Tasche steckt. Also was soll das mit Dosenfisch zur Waage bringen oder Besserwisser etc.
Geht lieber ans Wasser und angelt.

#d


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*



Dietex schrieb:


> Es wurde eine korrekte Frage gestellt und warum wird eigentlich so eine Schärfe in das Thema gebracht???
> Der Kollege stand nicht nur an der Waage er hat das ganze Angeln auch ermöglicht in seiner Freizeit. Er ist ein hervorragender Sportsfreund und ein noch besserer Angler, der die meisten Klug*******r locker in die Tasche steckt.



...nur die Fische kennt er nicht auseinander. Aber sonst...!


----------



## Dunraven (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: ??? Rotauge oder Aland ???*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Wenn man messen möchte ob der Fisch das Maß hat, sollte man ihn schon bestimmen können. Bei uns hat z. B. der Aland ein Schonmaß aber das Rotauge nicht.
> In einem nahe gelegenen Gewässer wurden Besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt um die Nase wieder einzubürgern. Da sollte man auch den Fisch erkennen und wissen, das er Schonmaß und Schonzeit hat.
> Abgesehen davon sollte man sein mangelndes Wissen nicht zu überzeugt vertreten.



Klar sollte man den Fisch bestimmen können wenn man messen will ob er Maß hat. Aber bei Hecht und Zander und Karpfen und Aal und Schleie ist das eher nicht so schwer. :q
Weißfische haben hier kein Maß, so das man da nichts falsch machen kann, da wird alles gewogen. Wo es da Unterschiede gibt, da sollten die dann natürlich schon die Fische bestimmen können die ein Maß haben, aber auch das macht sie nicht zu "Sachverständigen". Aber hier macht es halt auch keinen Unterschied ob Aland, Döbel, Rotauge, Rotfeder usw. Von daher ist es auch nicht so wichtig ob man den nun zu 100% als Aland oder Döbel identifizieren kann, daher wird da auch normal kaum einer sich die Mühe machen alles genau zu untersuchen, wenn es nicht gerade ein besonderer Fang ist.

Evt. definiere ich das Wort Sachverständiger ja aber auch nur anders. Für mich ist das halt jemand der sich in dem Gebiet komplett gut auskennt und ein überdurchschnittliches Wissen hat. Also jemand der auch eien ganz fundierte Ausbildung hat und eben auch sich sehr gut mit Fischen auskennt die sehr selten sind oder dort normal nicht vorkommen. Wenn man nur solche Leute beim Wiegen einsetzen sollte, dann würde es kam noch Angeln geben, denn das sind meist irgendwelche Dr. und Proffs, ect. 

Bei Deiner Aussage mit der Nase, da ist das dann ja auch wieder eine bestimmte Ausnahme. Diese Besonderheit des Gewässers muss dann eben berücksichtigt werden und wurde sicher auch publik gemacht. Aber ohne den Besatz, wieviele Angler haben da schon eine Nase gefangen und zählen diesen Fang bei Euch zum normalen Angelalltag? Das ist ja eben nicht der Alltag sondern ein Sonderfall. Ich habe von ganz normalen Sachen gesprochen, also der stinknormale Angelalltag. Und da kann man eben als normaler Angler ohne das es peinlich sein muss nicht jeden exotischen und nicht normal "heimischen"/alltäglich vorkommenden Fisch 100% kennen. Und da wissen wir doch alle das im Zweifel man davon ausgehen sollte der ist evt. geschützt, also zurück.

Das man sein mangelndes Wissen nicht so überzeugt vertreten sollte wie der Sportfreund der gewogen hat es macht, da gebe ich Dir recht. Das hatte ich in dem Beitrag aber ja auch schon klar gemacht aus dem Du zitiert hast. Mir geht es nur darum nochmal klar zu machen das in den meisten Fällen aber eben keine "Sachverständigen" Prof. und Dr. am wiegen sind, sondern normale Angler mit einem normalen Grundwissen wie die meisten hier es haben. Hier wurde halt teils so geschrieben als müsste man dafür wer weiß welche Ausbildung haben. Das ist aber eben an der Praxis meilenweit vorbei. Die Erwartungshaltung die da scheinbar welche haben erfüllen halt nur Leute die sich beruflich mit dem Auseinandersetzen. Wenn man sowas von den Leuten an der Waage erwarten soll, dann würden die meisten Angeln nicht mehr stattfinden können. 

Aber klar habe ich es auch absichtlich übertrieben dargestellt, das macht der Smily ja auch deutlich. Das ist eben der passende Gegenpart zur Aussage das es ja unbedingt Sachverständige sein sollten. 

Btw. gibt es bei uns da im Zweifel ja immer noch die Möglichkeit den Fisch aus dem Transportbehälter zu nehmen und dann mit mehreren Leuten nochmal einen Blick drauf zu werfen. Und sollte das dan ein Fisch sein der nicht umgesetzt werden sollte (z.B. wegen solcher Projekte wie das bei Euch, auch wenn wir da so keine haben), dann könnte man den dann ja immer noch wieder ins Gewässer zurücksetzen. 

Warum Dietex hier so eine Schärfe ins Thema bringt verstehe ich btw. auch nicht.Das muss echt nicht sein.


----------

